# Newby: 1.5 gallon planted tank



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

sound like u didn't cycle it....


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Problem is 1.5G tank is too SMALL for any fish!! Read about fish before purchase and their needs. Also read about the nitrogen cycle. Believe it or not fish need science to survive. They can't just live in any water. I know, sounds weird, who knew?


----------



## mom2coy (Jun 25, 2011)

does that mean i have to let it sit for awhile? why can bettas live in bowls, but die in a tank? i guess i don't get it...also, two different people who own two different fish stores said my betta can live in the small tank just fine-along with my snail. seems like both times the water changes are what did it, but i used conditioner and let the water sit for a couple of days & tested it before doing the change.

were you being facetious? I came on here for help, not for someone to be snarky...


----------



## mom2coy (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to add that when I brought home the betta the owner of the aquarium gave me 3 gallons of water from an established tank, so clearly the water was fine. It was def. the water change that i did. so, if my tap water is bad and the water conditioner is not working how else can i do a water change? bottled water? just looking for help...without having to drive to the aquarium store every week for help. my tank has a filter


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

No, I'm trying to help. Fish need certain water parameters to survive. The nitrogen cycle is important for healthy fish. If fish have ammonia or nitrates in the water they get sick and die. In nature this balance is done w/ rain, large bodies of water, and plants. The bigger your tank is, the easier it is to maintain healthy water. That's why a 5G is recomended for a betta. When fish poop and pee they create ammonia and polute the water. They need good filters to keep the water clean. The filter also creates the bacteria needed to make the water healthy.


----------



## gillie (Jun 13, 2010)

Your tank size should be fine for just a Betta and a snail, 1 gallon is bare minimum recommended for Bettas. They may be happier with a larger tank, but most of the time a larger tank means more inhabitants most of which end up stressing the Betta in one way or another. I would look around for a how to thread on fishless cycling before getting anymore fish to avoid anymore losses and then you can be sure your fish will be happy and healthy.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

gillie said:


> Your tank size should be fine for just a Betta and a snail, 1 gallon is bare minimum recommended for Bettas. They may be happier with a larger tank, but most of the time a larger tank means more inhabitants most of which end up stressing the Betta in one way or another. I would look around for a how to thread on fishless cycling before getting anymore fish to avoid anymore losses and then you can be sure your fish will be happy and healthy.


I agree


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bettas do attack snails. 1G is too small IMO for a betta. Sad people think it's ok.


----------



## fish underwear (Mar 1, 2006)

gillie said:


> Your tank size should be fine for just a Betta and a snail, 1 gallon is bare minimum recommended for Bettas. They may be happier with a larger tank, but most of the time a larger tank means more inhabitants most of which end up stressing the Betta in one way or another. I would look around for a how to thread on fishless cycling before getting anymore fish to avoid anymore losses and then you can be sure your fish will be happy and healthy.


+2

Bettas can survive in 1 gallon containers as long as you do not overfeed and do proper water changes at least twice a week. You don't even need a filter. But a better setup for a betta would be a 2.5 gal w/nano power filter. Just make sure that filter has minimal flow like the tiny azoos. 

And proper water changes mean declorinated, same temp water. You can always go with distilled water from a store, but make sure it is just distilled water with no additives. And if you have no filter, then change all the water.


----------



## mom2coy (Jun 25, 2011)

The snail , I am sad to say, was eating the Betta when I arrived home. I am an animal lover of all sorts, and was very saddened by this loss. The Betta never got near the snail, they seemed to be coexisting just fine. In fact, I'm puzzled that the snail has been fine through all of this...maybe these creatures are not affected by water issues? 

Anyway, I have a Tetra 1.5 gallon tank, with the filter raised a little above the water so the water flow isn't rough. Lots of nice plants. I also have a heater, but it is 75 in my house right now, and I don't know if I will really need it.

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29137-WaterWonders-Aquarium-Gallons/dp/B0018CFMYS

Thanks Gillie, Plant Keeper, and Fish Underwear. I will search for that thread.


----------



## al28894 (Apr 15, 2011)

In my opinion, you need to look up on the nitrogen cycle and cycle your tank for a few weeks. During that time, DON'T EVER PUT ANYTHING ALIVE IN THERE. (yes, it's boring but it will save your fish later on). Also, a heater or a heat pad would be highly recommended for a betta tank. They are tropical fish, and they live originally in the flooded rice paddies of Southeast Asia. They won't survive for long in a cold climate. If I were you, I would also buy a larger tank (3.5 gallons or more) so that the water would be stable enough for the betta to survive, but if you still want to keep fish in your 1.5 gal, I would recommend zebra danios or guppies (they are very active and also very hardy).


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Is there a local fish store you could bring a sample of your water to for them to test it? How big of a water change did you do? Sometimes it could effect the fish badly if it's too large of a change, I think.

I have 3 bettas, two males and a female. The female lives in a 1 gallon, one male in a 2 gallon, and the other male in a 5.5 gallon. Before I knew how to take care of them, I had a betta in a 1 quart cube for 3 years.

They are pretty hardy guys, but really do better in the bigger tanks


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Taking water from an established tank will not cycle your tank. It will help but you need more then that. Taking the Substrate, filters and decor from established tanks works faster because the bacteria will grows on it.


----------

